# Morph Tank by EHPRO & Eciggity



## HealthCabin (3/7/15)

There are finally quite a few of large airflow single coil RTA's coming out lately. I just bought 2, I really don't need another. This one uses an RBA, SubTank Coils, Delta Coils, and Atlantis Coils....pretty unique!

*Product Description*:

The Morph Tank is both an RTA and a Sub Ohm Tank, which was created through a collaboration with EHPRO and Eciggity. What makes the Morph different in the Sub Ohm Tank market is its compatibility with MANY different types of sub ohm coils with the use of adaptors. Why buy more Sub Ohm Tanks when you can simply put an adapter for the coil you want to use into the Morph Tank?

*Features*:


Stainless Steel and Quartz Glass
Huge Adjustable Cyclops Airflow
Wide Bore Delrin Base Drip Tip
Compatible with different Sub Ohm Coils
Rebuildable Deck Adaptor to build your own coils
Includes 3 Adaptors for Sub Ohm Coils (Atlantis/Atlantis 2.0 BVC, Subtank OCC, Delta II LVC)
Future Adaptors for Different Sub Ohm Coils will be Available Soon

*Liquid Capacity:*


RBA : 4.5ml
ATL : 4.8ml
DEL : 3.6ml
SUB : 5.7ml

*Includes:*

*1x Morph Tank by EHPRO & Eciggity*

*1x Wide Bore Delrin Drip Tip*

*1x Rebuildable Deck*

*3x Adaptors for (ATL, SUB, DEL) Sub Ohm Coils*



















From: http://www.vaportalk.com/forum/topic/26774-morph-tank-by-ehpro-eciggity/

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Gizmo (3/7/15)

Love the thunderbolt on the side!


----------



## HealthCabin (3/7/15)

Gizmo said:


> Love the thunderbolt on the side!



Not bad. They make full use of other famous products. great job.


----------



## Bender (3/7/15)

@Vapeowave @KieranD maybe this would be of interest


----------



## JakesSA (3/7/15)

Mmmm .. like the looks of that rebuild-able deck. The insulator is not PEEK however.


----------



## Bender (9/7/15)

@Frostbite 
This is what I have mentioned to you yesterday


----------



## Bender (9/7/15)

HealthCabin said:


> There are finally quite a few of large airflow single coil RTA's coming out lately. I just bought 2, I really don't need another. This one uses an RBA, SubTank Coils, Delta Coils, and Atlantis Coils....pretty unique!
> 
> *Product Description*:
> 
> ...



Hi @HealthCabin 
If you were to use the sub pieces that came with the set for the subtank coils, would you be able to use the RBA deck on it and so for the Delta 2?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HealthCabin (14/7/15)

Bender said:


> Hi @HealthCabin
> If you were to use the sub pieces that came with the set for the subtank coils, would you be able to use the RBA deck on it and so for the Delta 2?



The Coils can be used, so i think the RBA deck can also be used.


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves (14/7/15)

Im hooked.


----------



## jtgrey (14/7/15)

I would definitely want 1 . Who will stock this locally?


----------



## zadiac (14/7/15)

I like the air hole on the deck, but the neck of the chimney: That's your bottle neck right there. That'll restrict the airflow for those whole like a lot of airflow.


----------

